# Crías de animales



## mirk

Necesito saber cómo se le llama al cachorro/hijo/descendiente/heredero o como se llame, de un murciélago. **** Las listas no forman parte de los objetivos de los foros (regla 10). Martine (Mod...)

Si ya existe un hilo con este tema, agradeceré que me lo proporcionen.

¡Gracias!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No estoy seguro si hay o no un término específico, pero puedes usar cría de murciélago.


----------



## coquis14

ToñoTorreón said:


> No estoy seguro si hay o no un término específico, pero puedes usar cría de murciélago.


 Es como dice Toño.
Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Murcielaguito


----------



## Berenguer

Jellby said:


> Murcielaguito



Joer, Jellby. Venía directísimo a hacer yo la coña.
Yo creo que también sería cría de murciélago, aunque cualquiera de los diminutivos se entendería.
Un saludo.


----------



## emm1366

mirk said:


> Necesito saber cómo se le llama al cachorro/hijo/descendiente/heredero o como se llame, de un murciélago. **** Las listas no forman parte de los objetivos de los foros (regla 10). Martine (Mod...)
> 
> Si ya existe un hilo con este tema, agradeceré que me lo proporcionen.
> 
> ¡Gracias!


 
Se entiende por cachorro, la cría de un mamífero. El murciélago es mamífero, así que cachorro de murciélago está bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

emm1366 said:


> Se entiende por cachorro, la cría de un mamífero. El murciélago es mamífero, así que cachorro de murciélago está bien.
> 
> Saludos.



Creo que, en rigor, sí está bien, pero no me parece que el uso respalde el término. Yo, que soy un gran aficionado a los documentales tipo National Geographic, no he oído decir _cachorro de murciélago_, sino _cría de murcielago_.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Aviador said:


> Creo que, en rigor, sí está bien, pero no me parece que el uso respalde el término.



Apuesto a que a más de uno se le ocurriría decir "polluelo de murciélago" 

Es cierto, no parece que "cachorro" le cuadre a un murciélago, tampoco a un ratón, ni a un elefante, ni a un ciervo...


----------



## Vampiro

> Es cierto, no parece que "cachorro" le cuadre a un murciélago, tampoco a un ratón, ni a un elefante, ni a un ciervo


...ni a un rinoceronte, ni a un delfín, o una ballena...
Yo creo que con "cría de murciélago" está bien.
Saludos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Para mí "cachorro" siempre será un perrito. La RAE dice:



> *cachorro.*
> *(*Dellat. _catŭlus_).
> 
> 1. m. Perro de poco tiempo.
> 2. m. Hijo pequeño de otros mamíferos, como el león, el tigre, el lobo, el oso, etc.
> 3. m.*cachorrillo.*
> 4. m. Asiento, generalmente de piedra, labrado o construido al lado de las ventanas en los castillos y en otros edificios antiguos.
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
_Cría de murciélago _también me parece lo más apropiado. 

Quizás "murciélago bebé". 

Si aparece nuestro amigo Tombatossals que diga cuál le gusta más.


----------



## Aviador

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ...
> _Cría de murciélago _también me parece lo más apropiado. Quizás "murciélago bebé".



Sí. Esto lo he oído, pero no me parece apropiado, salvo para llamar a las crías de los primates.

Saludos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Aviador said:


> Sí. Esto lo he oído, pero no me parece apropiado, salvo para llamar a las crías de los primates.
> 
> Saludos.


Claro. Fue en son de broma que lo escribí. 

Sds.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Giorgio Lontano said:


> _Cría de murciélago _también me parece lo más apropiado.


 
Yo también me inclino por "*cría de murciélago*" tal como mi vecino  Giorgio, dice.

Saludes.


----------



## lady jekyll

Acabo de leer en un artículo de divulgación científica "cachorro de chimpacé". ¿O suena bien? Según el DRAE, su uso es correcto. Cachorro: "hijo pequeño de otros mamíferos como el león, tigre, oso...
A mí cachorro de chimpancé me suena poco afortunado, antes diría "la cría del chimpancé".  "Cachorro" lo emplearía exclusivamente para mamíferos depredadores (no sé si es eso lo que se ha pretendido decir con la enumeración de ejemplos que recoge la acepción del Diccionario). 
¿Diríais que la coneja han tenido cachorros?


----------



## nand-o

lady jekyll said:


> A mí cachorro de chimpancé me suena poco afortunado, antes diría "la cría del chimpancé".  "Cachorro" lo emplearía exclusivamente para mamíferos depredadores (no sé si es eso lo que se ha pretendido decir con la enumeración de ejemplos que recoge la acepción del Diccionario).
> ¿Diríais que la coneja han tenido cachorros?



Hola:
¿Cómo cachorro de delfín o cachorro de murciélago? (ambos, mamíferos depredadores) 
No, en serio. Creo que el término genérico sería "cría" a excepción de algunas especies concretas donde se usa "cachorro" a falta de un término específico (rayón, jabato, pollo, potro, aguilucho, lebrato, gazapo...)


----------



## El peruano

Buenos dias, puedes decir cachorro a la cría de cualquier *mamífero*.


----------



## lady jekyll

nand-o said:


> Hola:
> ¿Cómo cachorro de delfín o cachorro de murciélago? (ambos, mamíferos depredadores)
> No, en serio. Creo que el término genérico sería "cría" a excepción de algunas especies concretas donde se usa "cachorro" a falta de un término específico (rayón, jabato, pollo, potro, aguilucho, lebrato, gazapo...)



Me parece muy buen razonamiento. Y claro, lo olvidaba: la coneja habría tenido gazapos, no cachorrines...

Pero sigo pensando que cachorro no le pega mucho al hijito de una chimpancé... 

Saludos


----------



## El peruano

lady jekyll said:


> Me parece muy buen razonamiento. Y claro, lo olvidaba: la coneja habría tenido gazapos, no cachorrines...
> 
> Pero sigo pensando que cachorro no le pega mucho al hijito de una chimpancé...
> 
> Saludos


Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe: 
*cachorro, rra *


m. y f. Perro de corta edad:
se venden dos cachorros de bulldog.
En general, cría de otros mamíferos:
los cachorros no se separaban de la leona.
amer. Persona hosca, rencorosa y malintencionada:
ten cuidado, que es un cachorro de los peores.
adj. amer. Calificativo ofensivo aplicado a personas de baja condición:
no vuelvas a llamarme cachorro o te las verás conmigo.
No es que sea normal decir Cachorro de Chimpancé, pues para mí no lo es, pero según esto es posible el uso para referirse a la cría de cualquier mamífero.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

lady jekyll said:


> "Cachorro" lo emplearía exclusivamente para mamíferos depredadores (no sé si es eso lo que se ha pretendido decir con la enumeración de ejemplos que recoge la acepción del Diccionario).
> ¿Diríais que la coneja han tenido cachorros?


Hola, *Lady*: el saber qué han pretendido decir los beneméritos académicos supera ampliamente mi capacidad especulativa. Esta gente muchas veces se mete con temas que desconoce y "fija" cualquier macana ("fija" lo digo por el lema de la RAE).
Pero aquí agrego lo que dice el DUE:





> *cachorro, -a *(del lat. «catúlus»)
> *1 *n. Cría o individuo muy joven de cualquier mamífero. Þ *Animal. ¤ Específicamente, los del perro.


De manera que, si nos atenemos a los diccionarios, una cría de coneja es un cachorro. Algunos dirán que tiene un nombre específico: gazapo... pero cachorro al fin. No obstante, a mí me suena raro, y también "cachorro de chimpancé". 
Yo diría "cría" o "bebé chimpancé", y más probablemente lo último, pues los chimpancés son demasiado parecidos a nosotros...
Pero me imagino que es lo mismo de siempre: los diccionarios dicen una cosa y los hablantes decimos lo que nos parece. 
No creo, sin embargo, que "cachorro" haga referencia sólo a los depredadores (al menos, yo no lo usaría así).
Por aquí, muchas madres dicen "mis cachorros" -forma coloquial y cariñosa- cuando hablan de sus hijos pequeños... aunque, claro, también son depredadores.


----------



## El peruano

Que podemos decir, pero no por eso yo saldré por la calle diciendo que tengo cachorros en vez de hijos.....


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

lady jekyll said:


> A mí cachorro de chimpancé me suena poco afortunado, antes diría "la cría del chimpancé".


Así le diría yo también. Lo de cachorro será archicorrecto, pero no por eso deja de sonar como un gong demasiado cercano a mis oídos.
Saludos


----------



## lady jekyll

Calambur said:


> Yo diría "cría" o "bebé chimpancé", y más probablemente lo último, pues los chimpancés son demasiado parecidos a nosotros...
> 
> Por aquí, muchas madres dicen "mis cachorros" -forma coloquial y cariñosa- cuando hablan de sus hijos pequeños... aunque, claro, también son depredadores.



La verdad es que me sorprenden las discrepancias que existen entre unos y otros diccionarios.
Es verdad: además de cría, yo también llamaría bebé al "retoño" de un chimpancé, y hasta a la cría de un orangután, aunque éste esté más alejado del chimpancé que el chimpancé de nostros. 



El peruano said:


> Que podemos decir, pero no por eso yo saldré por la calle diciendo que tengo cachorros en vez de hijos.....



Pues por aquí también se les llama cariñosamente cachorros a los hijos. Incluso yo voy más lejos: mis dos perras, que ya tienen dos años y medio y son unos pedazo animalones, son mis cachorritas .



Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Así le diría yo también. Lo de cachorro será archicorrecto, pero no por eso deja de sonar como un gong demasiado cercano a mis oídos.
> Saludos



Veo que todos coincidimos en que es extraño emplear la palabra para la cría del chimpancés, y que no es sólo cosa mía.

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## ErOtto

lady jekyll said:


> ...son mis cachorritas .


 
Pues menos mal que no son tus dos cachorrilas. 

Quédate con tu *cria* de chimpancé... nos gusta más a todos. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Cloe Garcia

En mi diccionario Larousse pone que el cachorro es la cría de mamíferos como el león el tigre o el lobo.
Creo que la lady no iba desencaminada, creo que se les dice cachorros a las especies de perros como el lobo y el zorro (creo que también es) y gatos, felinos.
Por que ninguno de nosotros diría cachorro de murciélago, de delfín, de ballena, de jirafa, elefante, etc.
Y la RAe se ha lucido con su definición parece que se la ha quitado de encima rápidito con puntos suspensisvos ¿dónde se ha visto?


----------



## Vampiro

*cachorro**.*

(Del lat. _catŭlus_).

*1. *m. Perro de poco tiempo.
*2. *m. Hijo pequeño de otros mamíferos, como el león, el tigre, el lobo, el oso, etc.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 



En ninguna parte dice que se refiere a los hijos de todos los mamíferos.​¡Creo que atacais injustamente a la academia, pardiez!

_​


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> *cachorro**.*
> 
> (Del lat. _catŭlus_).
> 
> *1. *m. Perro de poco tiempo.
> *2. *m. Hijo pequeño de otros mamíferos, como el león, el tigre, el lobo, el oso, etc.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> 
> 
> En ninguna parte dice que se refiere a los hijos de todos los mamíferos.​¡Creo que atacais injustamente a la academia, pardiez!
> 
> 
> _​


 
Por fin alguien sensato, válgame Dios.


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Por fin alguien sensato, válgame Dios.


¿Podría extender el alcance de tu comentario e interpretar que la Sra. Moliner no lo era? (El DUE sí dice "cualquier mamífero").


----------



## Pinairun

Calambur said:


> ¿Podría extender el alcance de tu comentario e interpretar que la Sra. Moliner no lo era? (El DUE sí dice "cualquier mamífero").


 

Noooo..., solo continuaba con el tono irónico que había percibido en el mensaje anterior al mío.

Pero, en cualquier caso, no creo que el uso general diga que un "cachorro" es la cría de cualquier mamífero. 

Ahí no sé...


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Pero, en cualquier caso, no creo que el uso general diga que un "cachorro" es la cría de cualquier mamífero.


Yo tampoco.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Vampiro said:


> ¡Creo que atacais injustamente a la academia, pardiez!
> 
> _​



Resulta que aquí todo el munda la ataca cada dos por tres y por una vez que lo hago yo, cuando creo que de verdad que la ha "cagado" con esta definición, dices que soy injusta?

¡Ale! pregúntale al pobre extranejro que aprende español cuándo debe emplear cachorro y cuando no.  Que cuando quiere la RAE se pasa de minuciosa y exacta, y cuando no pues, puntitios suspensivos... y listo (ya se apañarán los de la calle que aquí no nos aclaramos.)


----------



## 0scar

He notado que  les llaman *infantes* y *juveniles*, según la edad, a las crías de los chimpancés.  

Dos aclaraciones:


lady jekyll said:


> A mí cachorro de chimpancé me suena poco afortunado, antes diría "la cría del chimpancé".  "Cachorro" lo emplearía exclusivamente para mamíferos depredadores



El chimpancé es depredador, come carne, especialmente de monitos, que caza en grupo. 



> Es verdad: además de cría, yo también llamaría bebé al "retoño" de un chimpancé, y hasta a la cría de un orangután, aunque éste esté más alejado del chimpancé que el chimpancé de nosotros.


"Científicos de la Universidad de Pittsburgh y del Museo de Ciencia de Buffalo han encontrado evidencias de que, evolutivamente hablando, *los humanos estamos más cerca de los orangutanes que de los chimpancés*."
http://www.muyinteresante.es/index....50-imas-cerca-del-orangutan-que-del-chimpance

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Cloe Garcia said:


> Resulta que aquí todo el munda la ataca cada dos por tres y por una vez que lo hago yo, cuando creo que de verdad que la ha "cagado" con esta definición, dices que soy injusta?
> 
> ¡Ale! pregúntale al pobre extranejro que aprende español cuándo debe emplear cachorro y cuando no. Que cuando quiere la RAE se pasa de minuciosa y exacta, y cuando no pues, puntitios suspensivos... y listo (ya se apañarán los de la calle que aquí no nos aclaramos.)


Hola.
No es nada personal, sólo me refería a la tónica general del hilo.
En todo caso, la cita que puse de la definición del DRAE es textual y no veo en ella los puntos suspensivos que mencionas en tus dos posteos.
Yo mismo suelo discutir definiciones de la RAE que a veces cae en contradicciones impresentables cuando se mete en temas específicos que escapan a lo meramente lingüístico, pero no me parece que este sea el caso.
Cito la consula del hilo:
_Acabo de leer en un artículo de divulgación científica "cachorro de chimpacé". ¿O suena bien? Según el DRAE, su uso es correcto. Cachorro: "hijo pequeño de otros mamíferos como el león, tigre, oso..._
Mi respuesta es la que ya di: En ninguna parte el DRAE dice que el término se utiliza para los hijos de todos los mamíferos. Por lo tanto a mi no me parece bien, no se usa habitualmente, y suena horrible.
Este tipo de errores es cometido frecuentemente por aquellos que tratan de escribir (o traducir) en forma hipercorrecta y apegados a las definiciones de los diccionarios.
Mi opinión personal es que el término "cachorro" es válido para félidos y cánidos en general, más algunos mamíferos cuadrúpedos. Pero la lista de especies, o de las excepciones a la regla, sería tan larga que resultaría imposible mencionar todos los casos. De ahí que la RAE optó por un "etc." en lugar de un listado que siempre sería considerado incompleto. La simpleza y la frecuencia del uso de la palabra tampoco lo justifican.
Si el María Moliner u otro diccionario sí se refieren a todos los mamiferos en sus definiciones lo desconozco, no los he consultado; pero si es así, en mi opinión cometen un error.
Saludos
_


----------



## lady jekyll

0scar said:


> He notado que  les llaman *infantes* y *juveniles*, según la edad, a las crías de los chimpancés.
> 
> Dos aclaraciones:
> 
> El chimpancé es depredador, come carne, especialmente de monitos, que caza en grupo.
> 
> "Científicos de la Universidad de Pittsburgh y del Museo de Ciencia de Buffalo han encontrado evidencias de que, evolutivamente hablando, *los humanos estamos más cerca de los orangutanes que de los chimpancés*."
> http://www.muyinteresante.es/index....50-imas-cerca-del-orangutan-que-del-chimpance
> 
> Saludos



Hola, Óscar :
Disiento de tu primer punto de aclaración: Aunque los chimpancés se alimenten de carne no significa que sean depredadores. Los depredadores son aquellos animales que se alimentan exclusivamente de caza, o sea, de presas. El chimpancé es omnívoro (no invierte todo su tiempo y energía en cazar para alimentarse), como nosotros, por lo que es cazador. 

Y en cuanto a tu corrección  sobre que nuestra genética es más cercana a la del orangután que a la del chimpancé, te lo agradezco (gracias por la fuente; impecable; curisosamente soy una asidua lectora del _Muy Interesante_). Que conste, empero, que hasta hace menos de siete meses se pensaba lo contrario .
(Aunque aporté información equivocada, la idea principal era que también emplearía el término "bebé" para referirme a la cría del orangután por su semejanza física con nostros, al igual que los gorilas.)

A Vampiro y Cloe: yo también creo que "cachorro" valdría exclusivamente para félidos y cánidos.


Saludos a todos


----------



## Jellby

lady jekyll said:


> Y en cuanto a tu corrección  sobre que nuestra genética es más cercana a la del orangután que a la del chimpancé



El apunte hace referencia a las semejanzas *morfológicas*, al final dice que la genética sitúa al hombre más cercano al chimpancé.


----------



## lady jekyll

Jellby said:


> El apunte hace referencia a las semejanzas *morfológicas*, al final dice que la genética sitúa al hombre más cercano al chimpancé.



Cierto, Jellby, mil gracias .


----------



## Södertjej

Algo de connotación depredadora debe de tener el término cuando se dice "los cachorros de ETA"  y "los cachorros de Batasuna" para referirse a las nuevas generaciones que empiezan con actos vandálicos en las calles de Euskadi.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Vampiro said:


> En todo caso, la cita que puse de la definición del DRAE es textual y no veo en ella los puntos suspensivos que mencionas en tus dos posteos.
> Yo mismo suelo discutir definiciones de la RAE que a veces cae en contradicciones impresentables cuando se mete en temas específicos que escapan a lo meramente lingüístico, pero no me parece que este sea el caso.
> _



Lady puso puntos suspensivos y creí que habia echo copypaste. pero bueno luego he visto que en el diccionario no hay puntos suspensivos pero sí "etc." ¿No es eso lo MISMO ..../etc.? Vamos, para mí es una definición sin definir. ¿Ectceterá? Vamos que queda tan claro como que ahora lo estamos discutiendo.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Comento, por agregar datos acerca del uso.
Aunque en principio estoy de acuerdo con que el uso general aplica "cachorro" a las crías de cánidos y félidos, creo posible utilizar el término para las crías de algunas otras especies. Ejemplos: *cachorros de oso, de focas*, no me parece mal; y H. Quiroga lo utilizaba también para *coatíes*. Uno de los _Cuentos de la selva_, se llama "Historia de dos cachorros de coatí y de los cachorros de hombre".
Eso sin contar "Los cachorros", de M. Vargas Llosa. 
Y habrá otros casos que no recuerdo.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

*Nueva pregunta*
*Unión de hilos*​ 
Hola, tengo una pregunta. El niño pequeño, recien nacido, es "cachorro"
y no "perrito".

El pájaro recien nacido, creo, no es pajarito. ¿ Cómo se dice un pajarito 
que no puede volar ?

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Vampiro

A un niño pequeño se le puede decir "cachorro" de forma cariñosa, pero lo correcto es "bebé", o simplemente "recién nacido".
Un pájaro recién nacido en un "polluelo".
Saludos, Hiro.
_


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Vampiro said:


> A un niño pequeño se le puede decir "cachorro" de forma cariñosa, pero lo correcto es "bebé", o simplemente "recién nacido".
> Un pájaro recién nacido en un "polluelo".
> Saludos, Hiro.
> _


 
Muchas gracias,  polluelo →　pollo →　pájaro ?

¿"polluelo" es la forma cariñoso de "pajarrillo " ?

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Rosariono

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola, tengo una pregunta. El niño pequeño, recien nacido, es "cachorro"
> y no "perrito".
> 
> El pájaro recien nacido, creo, no es pajarito. ¿ Cómo se dice un pajarito
> que no puede volar ?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



*pichón**.*
 (Del it. _picciōne,_ y este del lat.  _pipĭo, -ōnis_).
* 1.     * m. Pollo de la paloma casera.


Si bien esta es la definición de la RAE, a un pajarito que no puede volar, yo le diría pichón.


----------



## Pinairun

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Muchas gracias, polluelo →　pollo →　pájaro ?
> 
> ¿"polluelo" es la forma cariñoso de "pajarrillo " ?
> Saludos
> Hiro Sasaki


 
*Polluelo* es el nombre genérico de la cría de las aves.

*Pajarillo*, *pajarito* es el diminutivo de pájaro.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Cachorro* se suele usar con los _carnívoros_, entre nosotros especialmente, _perros, gatos, lobos, zorros, osos_. Pero muy especialmente, porque son domésticos, *cachorros* _son los de perros y gatos_.
Otro nombre genérico es *cría*, que vale para _cualquier animal recién nacido o en las primeras etapas_ del crecimiento. Vale para animales _terrestres, acuáticos y aves_ (incluso se puede aplicar a _plantas_).
_Diversas crías_ de animales (nosotros entre ellos) tienen _nombre propio_ porque nos interesó a los hombres, por distintas razones, distinguirlas:
*bebé* (y sinónimos) para los humanos, *cachorro* (perros y gatos), *potro* (caballo), *burrezno* (burro), *jabato* (jabalí), *lobezno* (lobo), *ballenato* (ballena), *cervato/cervatillo* (ciervo), *zorrezno* (zorro), *cochinillo* y muchos sinónimos por toda la geografía del español (cerdo), *ternero, novillo, eral*, etc. (vaca), *cordero* (oveja), *cabrito,-a* (cabra), *sardinilla* (sardina).
En muchos casos se arregla con _sufijos diminutivos e hipocorísticos_ *-ito/-elo*: _monito_, _polluelo_.
Todas las _crías de las aves_ son *pollos* (o *polluelos* si son recién eclosionados).


----------



## Prima Facie

Ay...Si ya sabía yo que aparecería el _queridérrimo_ para ilustrarnos.

Gracias, XRoel,me ha hecho gracia lo de "burrezno", era el único que no conocía.

saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Muchas gracias, polluelo →　pollo →　pájaro ?
> 
> ¿"polluelo" es la forma cariñoso de "pajarrillo " ?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


“Polluelo” no tiene necesariamente que ver con “pollo”, ni mucho menos con “polla”, jé.
Tampoco es la forma cariñosa de “pajarillo”, ya que ese término se puede usar para todo pájaro de tamaño pequeño, no necesariamente recién nacido.
Un avestruz recién nacido es un polluelo de avestruz, y su tamaño es considerable si lo comparas con un colibrí adulto, al que perfectamente podrías decirle “pajarillo”
_


----------



## Prima Facie

Pues en mi tierra a los pollos recién nacidos hembras se les llama "pollas"...


----------



## ManPaisa

Según el DRAE, _pollo _también se usa para la cría de la abeja:



> *pollo**1**.*
> (Del lat. _pullus_).
> * 1.     * m. Cría que nace del huevo de un ave y en especial la de la gallina.
> * 2.     * m. Carne de pollo*.* _Prefiero no comer pollo._
> * 3.     * m. Gallo o gallina joven.
> * 4.     ** m. Cría de las abejas.*



¿Alguien lo usa realmente?


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> Según el DRAE, _pollo _también se usa para la cría de la abeja:
> 
> ¿Alguien lo usa realmente?


 
Primera noticia que tengo.
Pensaba que eran “larvas”.
Ahora resulta que son plumíferos.

_


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Primera noticia que tengo.
> Pensaba que eran “larvas”.
> Ahora resulta que son *plumíferos*.
> 
> _


De que fueran plumíferas no tenía idea, pero sí tienen unos "pelitos".
En cuanto a las crías implumes de los pájaros, por muy correcto que sea "polluelos" toda mi vida las he llamado "pichones" (y en mi casa ha habido docenas, pues mi padre criaba canarios - nunca oí que los criadores los llamaran "polluelos").


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí el 'pichón' solo es la cría de la paloma.


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> Por aquí el 'pichón' solo es la cría de la paloma.


Por acá también, y yo diría que ni eso, porque mucha gente ni siquiera conoce la palabra.
No sé si es un argentinismo, desconozco el origen, pero allá se usa mucho, y no sólo para las aves, sino más bien para cualquier bicho que provenga de un huevo, por ejemplo un yacaré.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia, como en Argentina, _pichón _es la cría de cualquier ave, pero no de cualquier huevo.  

_Polluelo _se entiende, pero no es habitual, creo.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por Murcia a los murciélagos se les llama "morciguillos" de modo que en el propio nombre va el diminutivo; se habla de un morciguiilo pequeño y ya se entiende que es recién nacido aunque, bien pensado, no recuerdo haber visto jamás a un murciélago pequeño/recién nacido/bebé/cachorro. A su padre y a su madre sí que los veo en verano comiéndose a los mosquitos para regocijo de la población.


----------



## Calambur

clares3 said:


> Por Murcia a los murciélagos [...] sí que los veo en verano comiéndose a los mosquitos para regocijo de la población.


¡Bravo por los murcianos!, aquí la gente les tiene miedo y casi nadie advierte que cumplen una buena función, y mucho menos se regocijan de verlos (a mí me gustan, y he criado uno con un "gotero-mamadera" durante unos días).

Bueno, ahora un poco de orden.
*Vampiro* y *ManPaisa*: no es tan así como ustedes dicen. Por aquí, _pichones_ son las crías de las aves, pero no de todas. Por ejemplo, las crías de las gallinas, son pollitos; las de los patos, patitos; las del ñandú creo que son charavones; puede que llamen polluelos a las crías de los cóndores, eso sí.
Pero no todo bicho que nazca de huevo es un pichón, ni los bebés yacarés/viboritas/tortugas, que yo sepa, son pichones; ornitorrincos no tenemos así que no es común mencionarlos.

Pensándolo bien, un pichón de yacaré podría ser... pero sospecho que es simplemente una _cría_.


----------



## Vampiro

No lo inventé, Vivi.
Se lo he escuchado a gente de la zona de El Chaco y Corrientes.
Bueno... a gente de la mesopotamia en general.
Pero, como dices tú, lo más normal es para referirse a las aves.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Calambur

Hola, Vampiro:
Te creo, te creo, por eso agregué la línea final. Me quedé pensando un momento y me parece que yo también lo he oído, pero no sé en qué lugar.


----------



## ManPaisa

Calambur said:


> *Vampiro* y *ManPaisa*: no es tan así como ustedes dicen. Por aquí, _pichones_ son las crías de las aves, pero no de todas. Por ejemplo, las crías de las gallinas, son pollitos; las de los patos, patitos; las del ñandú creo que son charavones; puede que llamen polluelos a las crías de los cóndores, eso sí.


Eso, eso.  Yo estaba pensando en los pájaros y no en las aves (como mal me expresé).

Ahora bien, no todas las crías de pájaros son...


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> Ahora bien, no todas las crías de pájaros son...


¿Pajarones?

_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> ¿Pajarones?
> 
> _


----------



## Calambur

Algunos son _pajarracos_...


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,  vean en google las fotos de este animal. Son parecidos a los 
ratones y a los diablos.  Seguramente, no son diablitos. y si "cachorro" 
es un nombre cariñoso, murciélago no puede un candidato a "cachorro"

saludos

Hiro Sasaki

http://images.google.co.jp/images?h...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBUQsAQwAA


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Hiro*:
No sé si te entiendo bien. ¿Quieres saber cómo llamar a una cría de murciélago? 
Yo diría _cría_ (o incluso _bebé_, o _pichón_) de murciélago. Pero entiendo que lo más correcto es _cría_.
_Cachorro_ en este caso no va, por un montón de razones que ya están dichas en las primeras páginas de este hilo (fíjate que unieron tu pregunta con otra anterior).

Aquí una página donde los llaman murcielaguitos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Calambur said:


> Hola, *Hiro*:
> No sé si te entiendo bien. ¿Quieres saber cómo llamar a una cría de murciélago?
> Yo diría _cría_ (o incluso _bebé_, o _pichón_) de murciélago. Pero entiendo que lo más correcto es _cría_.
> _Cachorro_ en este caso no va, por un montón de razones que ya están dichas en las primeras páginas de este hilo (fíjate que unieron tu pregunta con otra anterior).
> 
> Aquí una página donde los llaman murcielaguitos.


 
Muchas gracias, 

murcielaguitos. Son bonitos, uno les llamaria seguramente, murcielaguitos
con cariño,  pues no son diabólicos de ninguna manera !!

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

Nadie ha mencionado que "el pichón" es la carne de paloma casera, que
se come, igualmente que la carne de gallina se llama "pollo".


http://www.gastronomiavasca.net/hl/glosario/show-item?id=385&category_id=9

Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## emm1366

¿Cuatro páginas sólo porque no quieren aceptar que se dice cachorro?
¿Quién avala si es correcto o no?
¿Por qué no se puede decir cachorro de ballena?

Cría aplica para todo.
A mi hijo le digo "cachorrito".


----------



## Calambur

emm1366 said:


> A mi hijo le digo "cachorrito".


¡Ya, ya!... yo a una de mis gatas le digo *bebé*, pero sé que no lo es -ni siquiera es un "bebé de gato"-. Son términos cariñosos, que uno puede usar en sentido figurado, pero hablando en serio -o tratando de ser preciso- no me parece adecuado decir que una cría de murciélago es un *cachorro*.
Sin embargo, creo que parte del "problema" de no saber cómo llamarlos, es que no solemos hablar de crías de murciélagos.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

Buenos días: Sólo me gustaría señalar que los quirópteros son mamíferos, por lo que a la cría no se la debe denominar "pichón". En mi opinión, "la cría del murciélago" sería el término más adecuado. "Murcielaguito" está bien en un ámbito familiar, para usarlo con niños, por ejemplo.
Saludos cordiales


----------

